# JBOSS IDE EJB 3.0 Servlets JSP Applikation --> JSF sinnvo



## inspector_71 (24. Aug 2007)

hi, ich versuche gerade eine applikation zu realisieren.

JSP als Präsentation, Servlets als Controller und EntityBeans für DB-Zugriff.

Ist es da sinnvoll JSF zu verwenden, hab mir mal ein Tutorial durchgelesen und da hatte JSF denn Sinn Beans zu deklarieren die dann überall instanziiert werden können und JSP-Seiten wurden verlinkt (in der faces.xml datei glaub ich).

Zur Weiterleitung hab ich aber eigentlich die Servlets, also wofür wäre JSF dann sinnvoll?

Oder, anders gefragt: Mich nervt das Eintippen von HTML zur Darstellung der Website, kann man das mit JSF 
erleichtern?

Und gleich noch eine Frage: Da ich nicht mit Frames arbeiten möchte, wie löse ich das am Besten? Mit Tabellen oder dergleichen? Ist ja ziemlich mühsam, oder?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ms (24. Aug 2007)

Ja, es ist sinnvoll JSF zu verwenden.
JSF selbst ist ein Standard der den MVC-Pattern realisiert. Von diesem Standard gibt es mehrere Implementierungen.
Einmal die Referenzimplementierung von Sun (RI) und dann zb. noch von Apache => Myfaces. Gibt aber auch noch andere. MyFaces z.B. hat noch ein paar Goodies mehr an Board.
Mit JSF kannst du Komponenten verwenden bzw. auch welche Erstellen. Html selber schreiben reduziert sich zwar, dafür musst du halt dann diese Komponenten verwenden.

Schau dir am besten eins von den unzähligen im Netz befindlichen JSF-Tutorials an, damit du ein Gefühl dafür bekommst.

ms


----------



## inspector_71 (24. Aug 2007)

Danke für die Antwort!

Jboss SEAM ist so ein Framework wenn ich richtig liege, denke da kann ich aber auch "nur" JSF verwenden, werd mir das mal näher ansehen, nochmals vielen Dank!


----------

